# Sherwin Williams--ProMar200 and paint sheen?



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

It all depends on what your painter included in his price. If he estimated your job with Pro Mar 200 and you want Superpaint or Cashmere, don’t expect to pay the same price. They cost more, and you shouldn’t expect him to absorb the difference. If he plans to use Pro Mar 200 “eggshell” finish then it’s adequate. Pro Mar 200 flat is a no no with children. I can’t speak for Benjamin Moore, don’t like and I don’t use.


----------



## Hazelnut3 (Jul 30, 2012)

spraygunn said:


> It all depends on what your painter included in his price. If he estimated your job with Pro Mar 200 and you want Superpaint or Cashmere, don’t expect to pay the same price. They cost more, and you shouldn’t expect him to absorb the difference. If he plans to use Pro Mar 200 “eggshell” finish then it’s adequate. Pro Mar 200 flat is a no no with children. I can’t speak for Benjamin Moore, don’t like and I don’t use.


The estimate is for ProMar 200 and yes, I know the others cost more. That is why I am asking if they are worth the price difference, because* I* will end up paying for it.

No where in my post did I say anything about expecting the painter to absorb the cost of more expensive paint.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Paint manufacturers today submit their products to MPI (Master Painter's Institute) for certification of quality standard and sheen level. Design Professionals, government, etc. all defer to MPI ratings. An MPI gloss level 3, eggshell will have a sheen range of 10 - 15 on a 60% gloss meter. Manufacturers have to stay within that particular range. The point being, whether your painter uses SW Pro-Mar 200 eggshell or Cashmere eggshell or Benj-Moore eggshell, the sheen range will be the same, however, film appearance may vary.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

It sounds as though you have your doubts with this painter. Did you pose your questions to him? Perhaps you should get a couple more bids with written specifications, that way you can compare apples to apples.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Go with eggshell. Its easiest to keep clean. promar 200 is fine. SW is great paint. Your better off not dropping superpaint or cashmere money with young kids.


----------



## Hazelnut3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr. Paint said:


> Paint manufacturers today submit their products to MPI (Master Painter's Institute) for certification of quality standard and sheen level. Design Professionals, government, etc. all defer to MPI ratings. An MPI gloss level 3, eggshell will have a sheen range of 10 - 15 on a 60% gloss meter. Manufacturers have to stay within that particular range. The point being, whether your painter uses SW Pro-Mar 200 eggshell or Cashmere eggshell or Benj-Moore eggshell, the sheen range will be the same, however, film appearance may vary.


Thanks! That's good to know.


----------



## Hazelnut3 (Jul 30, 2012)

spraygunn said:


> It sounds as though you have your doubts with this painter. Did you pose your questions to him? Perhaps you should get a couple more bids with written specifications, that way you can compare apples to apples.


I don't doubt the painter and I have emailed him already asking the same thing. I wanted to get more opinions.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

SW promar 200 sheen is quite a bit higher than Benjamin Moore. We did an accent wall one time with BM Superspec Satin and it was just as shiny as the Promar200 Eggshell. The cost in my opinion is not worth it for the higher grades.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Hazel,
I have been using promar 200 for over 30 years and am very satified with it. I used to use eggshell almost all the time and was happy with the faint sheen and washability. SW also makes a low sheen eggshell in the promar 200 line. I now use that instead of the eggshell. It looks almost flat, but is still washable as far as the kids handprints and the like. Touchups are also easy to spot in instead of painting the whole wall. It cost a couple bucks more than the eggshell.
Mike Hawkins


----------

